# Nice sky picture



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I took it this morning at about 5:30 am. It was so beautiful :-D


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

I took this pic around november 2004 it was taken with a phone i think i came out really good and its in my field behind my house!!


----------

